# Brilliant 75g...up-to-date...more pics! even CRS photo!!!



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

i like the driftwood and plants.... but i am sure that pretty much everyone will give you the same advise right away about the backround. 

*GET A SOLID COLOR*



the picture backrounds REALLY detract from your tank. unless it isnt planted. also i would move the heater all the way to the left right next to the filter intake for a few reasons. but more or less because it will be out of the way then.

other than that it looooks REALLY good. i like the driftwood ALOT its just calling for some moss or something.

good luck!

-=- fish newb -=-


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Looking good Brilliant! MAN those plants look like they were made for your tank - I can't wait to see how they grow in!

Keep us posted for sure! What do you have in mind for fish?


----------



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

sweet setup.


----------



## Zulu (Aug 18, 2005)

Fish Newb said:


> *GET A SOLID COLOR*



Idunno, at least his background and his foreground are matching themes.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Once the plants grow in you won't really see the background. But I actually liked the paneling behind the tank in the first picture. 

Whenever I see a brand new tank that's 75G or bigger I get jelous. Looks like fun to me!! Nice driftwood too Brilliant. Is that a MH light?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I liked the wall color as the background...lol
hey Brilliant, it is an awesome set up. I will send some plants over next week....


----------



## Evergreen (May 1, 2006)

Looks great brilliant! Its great to see others setting up tanks. Because my mean ol' wife said no more!


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hmm,your layout seems to fit that of your background but then,if i am right,it would go better with a solid background just like Fish Newb had said.This way,when u change your scape someday,you need not worry about the background problem. Other than that,tank looks great.


----------



## killerbee (Jan 4, 2006)

Once your plants grow the background won't even matter. It only matters if you mix match (ex:salt water bg on a fresh water or vise versa) or don't have one.


----------



## Gawain1974 (Jun 30, 2006)

Very nice, Brilliant! Another tank, eh? Just make sure you leave room for that reef tank too.


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice tank can' wait to see some fish in it and what it looks like in a few months.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Gawain1974 said:


> Very nice, Brilliant! Another tank, eh? Just make sure you leave room for that reef tank too.



HEy thankks your tank looks really good too! I just saw the latest pic. What reeftank? LOL...
I do plan on starting a nano in October.

A reeftank is going to be really expensive! I was cheking out those LED fixtures....that will make my reeftank a reality...


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Architect1 said:


> Nice tank can' wait to see some fish in it and what it looks like in a few months.



Yes I am like sitting here waiting for the lights to turn on, so the plants will grow. The plants looked soo much bigger in the 20L  I cant wait for this HC to grow, ive been looking at it. I want to get the remainder of eco from the 20L and put it on top of the rock cave and start a lawn of something like HC or whatever and let it coat the rock cave over to the driftwood.

Thank you for the compliment, right now there are three Apistogramma cacatuoides Gold in there...they love it. The pH is alittle higher then my other tanks but I know it will go down and it went down a little closer to 7 with the co2.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

its starting to come together...! cant wait to see fishies in it!!

i really like the backround too.... it is nice.. but it detracts from the scape thats why i would say stay solid colors because at least for me... i am looking at the backround more than the plants =-\

i want a 75g......:icon_roll would make a great shrimp tank! :hihi::hihi:

good luck!

- fish newb


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

it's spelled background. sorry, it was bothering me.

i think the background looks fine. you will barely see it in a couple months anyway.


----------



## rlong (Jul 8, 2006)

looking good! Needs Fish or something.


----------



## awrieger (May 12, 2005)

Zulu said:


> Idunno, at least his background and his foreground are matching themes.


I agree. The wood and plants actually match the ones on the background, so it should create a nice illusion of depth.

I really like the red wall too though.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey guys thank you!
We call this the redrum....LOL....I love MAB paint.

I have three fish in there now....here is a pic to hold you guys off LOL I want to put fish in soo bad but I should really take it slow.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Brilliant said:


> Hey guys thank you!
> We call this the redrum....LOL....I love MAB paint.
> 
> I have three fish in there now....here is a pic to hold you guys off LOL I want to put fish in soo bad but I should really take it slow.


Redrum rocks!
Can't wait to see more, Frank.


----------



## EliteFishy (Jul 25, 2006)

Whats that green spinny plant called that is on the second picture. The on that looke like a sea urchin.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

EliteFishy said:


> Whats that green spinny plant called that is on the second picture. The on that looke like a sea urchin.



That is the Eriocaulon cinereum, the focus of my attention this week. Oh yah that and the weather...heat wave means no plants for me


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Brilliant said:


> Oh yah that and the weather...heat wave means no plants for me


Boy can I relate!

Nice looking tank :thumbsup:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

lookin good!

i really like that cave you've got there... looks like the fishies like it too!

- fish newb


----------



## Gawain1974 (Jun 30, 2006)

Brilliant said:


> I love metal halides! I think the 14000k is growing on me!


14K is my favorite color on a reef tank too. Hmmm...you love MH lights, 14K is growing on you....see, you're getting there closer than you realize! Get ready to drain your wallet! 

I really like the aquascaping and plant choices in your new tank--it looks fantastic! I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Gawain1974 said:


> 14K is my favorite color on a reef tank too. Hmmm...you love MH lights, 14K is growing on you....see, you're getting there closer than you realize! Get ready to drain your wallet!
> 
> I really like the aquascaping and plant choices in your new tank--it looks fantastic! I can't wait to see more pics.


YAH! LOL!
I was looking at the Aquapod HQI and the price has seemed to jump on me...I duno maybe I was looking at the PC lit version...weird. SW is going to drain my wallet for sure....thats what I am afraid of...I just added up what this 75g tank cost me and I was a little suprised...it didnt seem that bad when I was picking the stuff out. 

I dunno SW is $caring me to death! 

Thanks for the compliments, I got some really nice plants from some really nice sources. CHeck my feedback, the lower light plants I purchased are good too they just arent showcased here. I still have more goodies to add! 
I noticed you updated your Planted Discus Tank thread im going to go check it out.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I started off with a similar background and eventually switched to a piece of blue fabric from Wallyworld stretched over some cardboard for ease of swapping out. And, someday I might just do that :icon_roll !

Looking good, Brilliant. Looks like the growth is starting to kick in.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

BSS said:


> I started off with a similar background and eventually switched to a piece of blue fabric from Wallyworld stretched over some cardboard for ease of swapping out. And, someday I might just do that :icon_roll !
> 
> Looking good, Brilliant. Looks like the growth is starting to kick in.


Thanks a million! The background has grown on me. I have the same one on my 65g...for some reason I think I already said this. 
The plants are taking off..some more then others. The aromatica has straghtened out and is starting to fill in. The amount and size of the portions I received made this one really easy to get to that point.


I found this little tidbit I typed and thought I could add this to give a bit of history. It leads up to this tank...in the middle was the dual 75g tank mistake...but now this tank.



I started out with my single 90g from my childhood hobby. Started that up with some grown fish from the move. Well those larger fish were eating all my new fish....another tank (tank 2)...."the sin bin" 

I took my wife to the fish store everytime I went. Sure enough she fell in love with this female betta....thats another tank(tank 3). 

Got into Apistogramma and Discus and the planted tank....just went to the store and splurged on new 65g. Actually went to the store trying to pickout new tanks for the wife's Leopard Geckos...they were having a sale that was too good to pass up(tank 4). 

Then my Discus paired up and started spawning...rushed out and purchased a 29g(tank5). Wife was OK with this...she was floored about the new pair. Tanks 2 & 5 sit on same stand. 

Later "the used-to-be-called-computer room" was now dubbed "the fishroom" and I just bit the bullet and purchased two 75g tanks. "Voilà" 


Funny...eh...


Speaking of the tank, ive got this white film on the glass. The water is crystal clear...plants are growing...wood is getting hairy..I would post a pic but its hard to see the tank inside.

I added some more cacs to the mix. I am trying hard to do it slowly. :fish:


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

OK So the algae didnt go away...had me wondering. I looked at the co2 to see how many bubbles were coming out and there wasnt any :icon_eek: ...I must have left the co2 tank valve shut and forgot to open it again...ERRR...yah so...thats over with. I actually scrapped the algae off the glass. It was more like ice crystals then algae...kinda weird. But thats all gone but I have green algae on my wood and some starting on the rock. Not so much on the plants yet but I am hoping this co2 "issue" caused me this grief.

Oh yah..I also got some new downoi today...see feedback for more info. I also have some HC from a DVAGA meeting. I will take a ful tank shot as soon as this sun glar goes away...heres shot of the downoi and HC.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Looking great! Now we'll wait for things to fill in. In no time,i am sure you'll have a beautiful HC lawn and dao noi growing in groups as they start producing daughter plants.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

You're getting there. Make sure your CO2 is up and maybe drop in some Amanos to graze on that algae


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Glad you are enjoying the downoi! Maybe a few more bunches of fast growing stems will help out


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Keep up the good work brilliant! It looks nice!

I love your aromatica . . . I'd love to get my hands on some of that stuff!


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Brilliant said:


> YAH!
> That would be so awesome. I was looking at an aquascaping book with HC carpet and I really liked it.


yeah same here but unfortunately,with all the digging from my corys as well as pulling by my discus,i just can't seem to grow HC in my tank. I wish you all the best though. Will be happy to see you succeed in keeping them.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

fresh_newby said:


> You're getting there. Make sure your CO2 is up and maybe drop in some Amanos to graze on that algae


Yah..noting like waiting for plants to grow...I wil look into getting some shrimp. 



bigstick120 said:


> Glad you are enjoying the downoi! Maybe a few more bunches of fast growing stems will help out


Yes man! I was yearning for that plant. Now I hope they take root and grow!
I will be adding some more plants in the near future.



Nightshop said:


> Keep up the good work brilliant! It looks nice!
> 
> I love your aromatica . . . I'd love to get my hands on some of that stuff!


Thank you! I will keep trying...I am actually thinking about removing the background....:icon_roll 

I should have plenty of aromatica to share maybe we can trade something.



Y0uH0 said:


> yeah same here but unfortunately,with all the digging from my corys as well as pulling by my discus,i just can't seem to grow HC in my tank. I wish you all the best though. Will be happy to see you succeed in keeping them.


Ha! soo funny I just watched one of the cacs cruising the tank..he just ate a small clump of HC and spat it out...grrr. :fish:


----------



## Gawain1974 (Jun 30, 2006)

Tank is looking good, Brilliant. Ok, can someone tell me what "HC" stands for? I've been wondering for quite some time, and I always forget to ask. Thanks.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Gawain1974 said:


> Tank is looking good, Brilliant. Ok, can someone tell me what "HC" stands for? I've been wondering for quite some time, and I always forget to ask. Thanks.


Hi  Thank you again

The tank needs work. I should have some time to spend on it this weekend.

HC - Hemianthus callitrichoides


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

the tank is deffinatly taking off! good luck with the hc. ive heard that stainless steel mesh can keep it down good and make it very easy to take care of... se rain-'s journal.

told you so about the backround :redface: it always looks nice at first but is a killer in the end.... which is sad because it would of looked great!

- fish newb -


----------



## Mahlon (Sep 8, 2005)

Brilliant, looks really, well, brilliant. Have you ever thought about using glass tint (like auto window tint) on the background with some low level lighting behind it --just enough to give the impression of deep water fading to light at the surface? Seems like a gradient tint (maybe dark green to a little lighter greenish-gold at the top) with barely glowing light behind it (on a rheostat) might look good. Just a thought. I'll have to try it out. A gradient could also be painted on with very light coats of spraypaint to keep it from being completely opaque.

Mahlon


----------



## Gawain1974 (Jun 30, 2006)

Looking great as always, Brilliant.


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

Well the downoi looks nice! looks like the wood is green again...


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Here is my tank now. I hope to give the algae the boot. Its almost gone.




I am going to start getting fancy on y'all! Cant wait to learn more in photoshop.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

looking beautiful!!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your struggles with algae. But I dont think not dosing is the way to go. With that much light you need to be very strict about it. We you doing EI? Check out the stickie on a high light 75 and get that CO2 cranked up! Clean up as much of the algae that you can, pull the wood and scrub it if you have to, scrape, prune, pluck it off. Then do a 50% water change or so. Get your CO2 up and your dosing adjusted


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

BS is 100% correct. Clean it out manually...spot shoot what you can't clean with Excel, and crank the CO2. Not doing ferts will exacerbate the situation. Keep dosing.....When the CO2 gets to where your plants grow more, it will outcompete the algae for nutrients. Putting more plants in there will not hurt. You need some more fast growers until you get a handle on the algae. Taking the Wisteria out probably made matters worse. What do you need? I will send you what I can.


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

> Get A Solid Color


:thumbsup:


----------



## |GTO| (Oct 9, 2006)

Brilliant said:


> Anyone know where I can get Amano shrimp local?


im from allentown, but live in West Reading (Reading) right now and Amano's can be hard to come by around here--

That Fish Place has them sometimes. I would call ahead of time tho.

You can get nice ones here for a good price and fairly cheap shipping--he in Jersey so shipping is like 2 days even with priority.
Freshwater Inverts

cheers,


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Dude, 

Hook up with Jim and come down to the GWAPA meeting in December.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/maryland/38294-december-2nd-meeting-dc-nova-central.html

Trash everything that has algae on it, take out the wood and wash it in hot water, don't bleach or let it dry out, store it in the dark. Turn off the light on the tank. Do a water change. Turn off the CO2 while the tank is blacked out. Keep an eye on your fish and run an airstone off an air pump if they look stressed. At the GWAPA meeting buy all the stems that we bring, we are all tired of exchanging them so they go for cheap. Pick up some crypts too if you like, there are always plenty. Do another water change. Start over with the scape.


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

> Can anyone id some plants for me? Working on photos now


looks like Ammania gracilis.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

SCMurphy said:


> Dude,
> 
> Hook up with Jim and come down to the GWAPA meeting in December.
> 
> ...


Nice! thank you!

_"Our host, Francine breeds Apistogrammas and other soft water cichlids. She'll be sharing her fishroom setup with us"_

Its incentive enough to come join you guys just because of the plants....now I hear this!!! I will enjoy this. Thank you for inviting me.





Subotaj said:


> looks like Ammania gracilis.


I think its Rotala arucata or brevipes but I dont know which.


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow you spent the coin. Yes when you test for say, N, you are testing what is free in the water. There is an unusable amount too, say, hypothetically, at 2ppm N some plants will start to die out or look brown or something. I made that up I don't know where the level is but the idea is true. You have a lot of light so you will need a lot of ferts too. The amount needed will go up as the plants fill in. I wouldn't keep cutting the plants off short so they grow slow. Let them grow out the top and they will outcompete the algea. Maybe it is just me but it looks like you have a low plant load.


----------



## Barbels (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi, Brilliant...
Please forgive me if you already answered this question, but how long is your photoperiod? Er, how long was it before you reduced it?

Thank you.:smile:


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Unless you have a good NO3 test kit-(Lamotte is a good one) dont rely on the readings, it is basically a guess. Just dose you tank, use chucks calc or the fertilator on APC. And YOU ADDED more light????? You have 2 MH over that thing already! Get your algae under control before you change the lighting. Also last thing come check out a GWAPA meeting!


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Brilliant said:


> I think its Rotala arucata or brevipes but I dont know which.


L. Brevipes....


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

And its a Ludwigia not a Rotala


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Barbels said:


> Hi, Brilliant...
> Please forgive me if you already answered this question, but how long is your photoperiod? Er, how long was it before you reduced it?
> 
> Thank you.:smile:


Started with 8, then reduced it to 6.



bigstick120 said:


> Unless you have a good NO3 test kit-(Lamotte is a good one) dont rely on the readings, it is basically a guess. Just dose you tank, use chucks calc or the fertilator on APC. And YOU ADDED more light????? You have 2 MH over that thing already! Get your algae under control before you change the lighting. Also last thing come check out a GWAPA meeting!


I am using some other brand. I used the fertilator but I dont know how much they are taking in. Yes more light LOL. I figured I wold grow myself out of this mess.



Wö£fëñxXx said:


> L. Brevipes....


Thanks! I knew you would know. I put up another pic. These are the two plants that seem to endure my inconsistent fertilizing. I cant wait to try the others again sometime. I have about 6 other ones still going from that awesome package.



bigstick120 said:


> And its a Ludwigia not a Rotala


Errr...yah. Thanks for clearing this up.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

First is L. brevipes and 2nd is L. arcuata, pretty sure. And some very green wood, lol. It actually looks pretty cool. Too bad its nasty thread. More fish would help the nitrates, so when you add them in eventually, you'll probably need to adjust the KNO3 component. 

The Ludwegias get that pretty red when nitrate starved. Plus don't you have a lot of MH? A mature or balanced tank can get away with such a low nitrate and stay algae free. But a newer tank will have the algae burst. One of my tank's has L. arcuata red like that - and no algae. My other tank which is a re-start can't get away with that low of nitrate and I battle some thread too.


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi Brilliant. Nice progress. In the last picture, the downoi looks a bit yellowish. Not sure if this is a white-balance issue or not, but if they are really that yellow, you might want to consider adding more traces (iron deficiency). I agree that more plants would really help, for the amount of light that you're using. The algae on the rocks look like the super-tough beard-like kind. I'm not sure any shrimp will touch that stuff. Might have to settle for a good ol' scrub


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Betowess said:


> First is L. brevipes and 2nd is L. arcuata, pretty sure. And some very green wood, lol. It actually looks pretty cool. Too bad its nasty thread. More fish would help the nitrates, so when you add them in eventually, you'll probably need to adjust the KNO3 component.
> 
> The Ludwegias get that pretty red when nitrate starved. Plus don't you have a lot of MH? A mature or balanced tank can get away with such a low nitrate and stay algae free. But a newer tank will have the algae burst. One of my tank's has L. arcuata red like that - and no algae. My other tank which is a re-start can't get away with that low of nitrate and I battle some thread too.


Thanks for the ID. Your not the first person to say the wood looked cool. Unfortunately I dont feel the same way LOL  I wont be adding any more fish. So I will up my fertilizing as needed. But I really dont know how much I need. More about that below.



I would never have imagined the day where I would have a tank with plants only!
Now over six months into this I have ejected ALL plastic from tanks with live plants and removed my first background! Arent you proud!?! Thanks plantedtank.net 






Petrus said:


> Hi Brilliant. Nice progress. In the last picture, the downoi looks a bit yellowish. Not sure if this is a white-balance issue or not, but if they are really that yellow, you might want to consider adding more traces (iron deficiency). I agree that more plants would really help, for the amount of light that you're using. The algae on the rocks look like the super-tough beard-like kind. I'm not sure any shrimp will touch that stuff. Might have to settle for a good ol' scrub


HI Thank you! I look at the first pics and think its going downhill. I had an issue with browning leaves on the HC and it was an iron issue. I upped my TMG dosing thats when the algae hit the fan! I pulled out the downoi the other night to seperate and replant it, it looked very healthy and green outside the tank. The light is 14000k and maybe the reason for the washed out downoi. I will use that as an idicator thank you for the tip. I am working on getting more plants now and Amanos are headed my way this week. Well see about the shrimp/algae thing. I will give it a shot. If that doesnt work blackout and scrub are my last resort.



I added 10ppm of KNO3 and I still did not get a reading on my test kit. I am fearful its does not work, like you guys mentioned. This is my second kit that doesnt show a reading. I guesss I have to bite the bullet and buy the Lamans? kit.

Is it possible the plants are absorbing the KN03 instantly? Are these test kits inaccurate with this particular fertilizer...if they are accurate enough for my fish they are accurate enough for this.

I am realizing a couple of mistakes I made that were pointed out. I tried to make this tank work and grow the plants in. I really needed to grow them out more in a different tank. Removing any plants and fussing with the substrate was a mistake.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

or a LaMotte? :icon_twis


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

You are becoming a poster child for EI. I don't understand if you haven't found the method or what but it will help you put away those test kits and actually enjoy something. Things may never be perfect for some of us but that doesn't mean we can't enjoy what we can get. 

Go to the "Water Parameters" forum and read the first post. That is all you need.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Trashed the tank. Harvested all the algae. Turned off the light for few days. This photo is about mid stage of the cleanup.

Look the algae even grew on the glass in the back...and that little bit of bacteria in the front right. I had to stir up the substrate while running the diatom.


I got a new package from Wö£fëñxXx 
This is the greatest package ever. Here is a pic of it...right out of the box.
Craig thanks so much for the great advice!

I will be drastically reducing the light duration. Upping fertilizers...dosing according to the sticky. Among other things...dosing excel...experimenting with Rhinox 5000 diffuser.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Woohoo!

Do you feel better???  

Round two... *FIGHT!*


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Brilliant, your tank will be better than ever the second time around, trust me. My first round I started getting algae, and the "guru's" at tropicalresources.net insisted I do a 4-day tank blackout. as a result most of my $100 worth of plants melted and half my fish died. I was so disgusted, I was ready to give up and buy another Lizard. Instead I tried again, and coupled with my new found skepticism for online forum advice, and spirit of subtle experimentation, my tank is now better than ever, and gives me a lot more satisfaction having come through the fire.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Brilliant said:


> Does KH include co2? Besides the eco what would be causing my KH to be soo high? Excel?


Cool pack from Craig - who's da man for sure! Good luck with the new tank. I see you got one little Eriocaulon cinerium and bunch of downoi too! Sweet. BTW, I have seen Eco really really raise the KH and GH for a while in a new tank. If that's the case and you see it creeping up up, maybe some peat (in a media bag) in the canister filter til it flattens out. Just an idea here. Good idea backing down the time of those MH. What- 7 hours or so target? Good luck Brilliant. You'll get it happening!

PS (all my tanks get some dull algae on the back glass too - at least for a while and sometimes for too long...lol):icon_smil .


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Craig is the man! Best of luck with these new plants dude


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Looking good. I just finished reading through this entire thread and the one thing that sticks out at me is the lowering of your photo period from 8 to 6 and perhaps lower, I can't remember. Why on earth would you want to have such a short photo period? It would seem to me that something else would be causing your algae and not just too long of a photo period. Afterall, most plants we use come from temperate regions that get 10-12 hrs of sunlight a day. Do you know exactly what your Co2 is? Maybe consider making or buying a cheap drop-checker (make one - Hoppy has a good thread on that) to see if you're getting enough Co2 in the water.
I had algae woes like this and everything except new growth on fast growers would either get covered in algae or turn brown and wither away. I changed a few things:
Started dosing more Po4 (upped from 1/8 tsp every other day to about 2x that), Started dosing slightly more No3, Upped the Co2 to around 3-4 bubbles/sec. This is on a 20g, but you can relate it to yours. I also added a small powerhead to help stir things up. After that, I didn't get algae (I mean NONE) anymore. I do the EI method, so dosing this excess really shouldn't matter anyway. It's also a matter of having gads of plants. You need more, most definately. Perhaps even in addition to this new aquisition from Craig. Good luck and keep us updated!
-Ryan


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Ringram hit it on the head, Frank. That is exactly how I approach it.

No need to blast the lights for 10 hours. I do my metals for 7. You need to lad up with plants. Load it up!

I would stay away from the peat, only because after every water change, your KH will lower. After about 3 months my KH was back down to 1 as it is from my tap. When I first added the Eco it was 7. Just keep doing water changes and boost up your CO2 as it starts to come back down.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Holy crap soo many replies!

Jen, I feel much better now!!!! Sorta like discus withdrawl.

Thanks soo much I needed all this support.

I got another package from AaronT today. These packages were sent from gods.

I understand you Spy about the tank. I have this feeling shes going to be nicer then ever. I want to name her the Flying Dutchman lol but I have to go read more and learn some scaping. I am coming at this whole thing on two angles. One hardscape with my 29g and this plants with my 75g...I hope she is not lost at sea for too long.

Thanks for the info on the eco...I dont know what the heck is going on, over six months later I am still plagued. Water changes galore too. I havent really disturbed the depths of eco those beside planting and a little surface excavation removing some algae. To peat or not to peat that is the question. I will probably use tap and peat in the end.

I did get a nice burst of downoi from AaronT today but the downoi and HC are from before. Those plants didnt get hit with the algae. I salvaged a bunch of plants but left the downoi and HC in. I put the salvaged plant trimmins in another tank.

I learned a couple of things. You cant force it. I cant just buy all the right things hook up a timer and call it done. I cant buy a nice tank. This is going to take a long time. I am putting more time into this tank then my discus tank. And trust me it doesnt show....thats what was killing me.

As far as the lighting goes. I am going to take it one step at a time and see how much I really need.



I will take a pic and put it up. OK done.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

yay!!!!!
I love the red background....
Get some tall plants in the back. load it up my friend!
i am sending you some stuff...


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

that red wall is slick man


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Very nice Brilliant! Ya got top of the line supporters behind ya for sure. 

A plant package from Craig....priceless!

<mumble>...<groan>... still waitin...:wink: 

Crank that co2 bud, an feed them plants! Well in moderation of course. roud:


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks guys....top of the line support for sure!!




fresh_newby said:


> yay!!!!!
> I love the red background....
> Get some tall plants in the back. load it up my friend!
> i am sending you some stuff...


yippee!!
me too I am starting to get the itch. 
thinking about removing the HOB and using glass pipes.
thank you! I will send you a PM




sNApple said:


> that red wall is slick man


yes I really like the background....or lack of one.
I may try something new....the red wall will help.



bastalker said:


> Very nice Brilliant! Ya got top of the line supporters behind ya for sure.
> 
> A plant package from Craig....priceless!
> 
> ...


Priceless? maybe not....but keeping it alive forever....now that priceless. :hihi: 

I hope to pull through this time keeping ALL of the plants alive.

co2 cranked I am about to set sail  
another package will be arriving today. I may or may not put in in this tank.




Best news of all!!! A positive comment from my wife! She likes the T. belem!


----------



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

your dosing is scary. when i was doing my mh tank i found i had to dose as needed and learn to read the plants. your mh light was more than enough; your co2 sounded right but your dosing was way too much. i ended up doing 1/2 ei dosing for somethings and almost nothing on others based on how my plants were growing.

start off very low and experiment by adding a little too much one week to see the result and keep a log.


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

attack11 said:


> your dosing is scary. when i was doing my mh tank i found i had to dose as needed and learn to read the plants. your mh light was more than enough; your co2 sounded right but your dosing was way too much. i ended up doing 1/2 ei dosing for somethings and almost nothing on others based on how my plants were growing.
> 
> start off very low and experiment by adding a little too much one week to see the result and keep a log.


start out low brilliant... its been about 2 months now and ive been dosing my 90 gallon as if it was a 40 gallon...i learned that the hard way... huge algae break out, had to get rid of every plant and start over


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking good so far Frank, keep dosing, work on good C02, ease into the lights, grow with the plants/tank.. any questions? call me.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Craig, thank you very much for taking out the time to set me straight. I really do value all of your advice and I am trying to stick to it. Some minor changes from the sticky like TMG and Flourish Iron.

The tank looks soo incredible to me right now. All of the plants are growing nicely. The larger L. araguaia stalled shrunk now coming back. The medium sized one just sunk in and took off its very nice! I got about an inch of the T. belem!!! I am soo happy I am able to keep this one going...along with the erio...which was letting out a stream of bubbles the other night. I have been keeping the KH really low as low as I can even with 0ppm rodi water I am still testing a high KH. Water changes seem to really help, doing 50% like the sticky says.

Big thanks to Fresh_Newby for sending me those plants! Now I will have another red item. 


On another note I am still trying to learn my camera. I think I am getting better. I was practicing macro shots and I took this shot. I have one of a shrimp I may post so maybe someone can give me some tips. ( I already figured I should clean the glass before pics  )

On full tank shots I cant seem to get the detail of every plant in the tank. Here are some of the pics I took...

Here is the shrimps eye view.




Should these plants be marbled like this in color? I hope this isnt a deficiency...I like it.



I am liking the growth. Slow but steady


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Frank...looking great!!!


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Well hallelujah, that is thanks enough my friend seeing you progress with joy and confidence  nice shots, the plants are looking good/er  
My appisto is a butch, meanass actually...lol wish I could find a couple more to go with him. I have a double red.

TMG, Flourish, Plantex CSM, anyone of those are fine to use...

Good job, keep us updated, have any trouble we haven't already talked about, let me know. roud:


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Looking much better! The downoi is showing a deficiency, you need to dose more macros, maybe a little more iron.

On the photos look a little under exposed, if you have any photo editing software you can lighten them a bit. Picasa will work, it through google and is fairly decent!


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Confident somewhat! I have faith.!!!.I am glad I have everyones help.
I think my co2 is very high but I will still meddle with a Rhinox or two...see what happens. Nothing happens when I dose Excel and when I stopped the tank is still pearling.

I just got my Flourish iron...! I added that to the regimen and hopefully the downoi will green up and that problem will go away. I also bumped up my TMG doses...well...being more consistent now.

Thanks for the comments and the tips. The pics look good on the lcd I will bump it up one click. Its tough to take pics of this tank because the light is soo bright. I will turn up that setting next time. I am going to edit that post and swap out a better photo! LOL :biggrin: 

The erio has sprouted out some new spikes! All systems go!!!

I just got CRS tonight I am soo excited!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks great!! Stems look awsome!

Where where those CRS born? (where you get them from -,-)

- Andrew


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Haha awesome roud:



> Right side of tank


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Fish Newb said:


> Looks great!! Stems look awsome!
> 
> Where where those CRS born? (where you get them from -,-)
> 
> - Andrew


Thanks man! I am stem crazy!

Pretty sure they were born in California..LOL! 

I got them from a fellow DVAGA member. He was purchasing them and I tagged along. Sorry I dont know much about them.




Wö£fëñxXx said:


> Haha awesome roud:


I have no time for sorrows, Commander. I must use the information in the sticky to help plan the attack- it's my only hope.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

If you can, try lowering the ISO-- the biggest issues with the photos I think is too much noise.

Good job growing some not-so-easy plants


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Steven_Chong said:


> If you can, try lowering the ISO-- the biggest issues with the photos I think is too much noise.
> 
> Good job growing some not-so-easy plants


Cool thanks for the compliment and the tip. I have the ISO jacked up because I read it is good for aquarium photos. I will experiement with that setting.


Here is another photo I took last month...

Green Flame Tail Endlers


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Good to hear! Your photos and tank is looking much better! And you have some candy canes for Christmas!


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Very nice!! 

Craig will definately get anyone squared away with the PT thing for sure!!!roud: 

I might have missed something, but did ya get rid of the discus?


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

bigstick120 said:


> Good to hear! Your photos and tank is looking much better! And you have some candy canes for Christmas!


Yeah man! Hopefully things only get better. Good call.




bastalker said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Craig will definately get anyone squared away with the PT thing for sure!!!roud:
> 
> I might have missed something, but did ya get rid of the discus?



Thank you man! I am thrilled!

You can say that again...

Nope discus are growing! I will go update my discus thread with new photos. I have another tank a 90g...it has a new light...couldnt do mh again...its in the same room as this scorcher...

Check it out I updated it...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/37467-discus-chapter-2-beginning-2.html


----------

